# Brandungsangeln in Zandvoort



## beckstatman (12. Oktober 2016)

Guten Tag, #h
 ich werde nächsten Sonntag für 4 Tage Urlaub in Zandvoort in Nordholland machen. 
Ich habe die letzten Tage meine Ausrüstung überprüft, fertig gemacht und  im Internet nach Informationen zum Angeln am Meer in Zandvoort gesucht.  Leider nicht 100% zufriedenstellend. 

Kennt sich dort jemand mit dem Angeln aus?
Habt ihr beliebte Stellen wo ihr angelt?

Wunschfische: Plattfische und alle die Beißen. :q

Wo kriege ich dort in der nähe frische Wattwürmer oder Seeringelwürmer her?
Wie viel Gewicht sollte ich ungefähr an die Angel machen?

Viel erfahung mit dem Brandungsangeln habe ich leider noch nicht, aber ich hoffe dies ändert sich mit Urlaub zu Urlaub. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Petri Heil.
Beckstatman.


----------



## rcfman (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zandvoort*

Wie war es? Will es auch dort versuchen.


----------

